# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Equipment and Water Quality >  Seachem Tidal shrimp safe

## Spoorseun

Does anybody here own a Seachem Tidal HOB? 
Any ideas how to shrimp proof this HOB, please. 

Thanks, 
Stéfan 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I have never used one before to be honest but I did find this on utube its to stop fry but I am sure it could be adapted for shrimp I hope this is what you are looking for and welcome to the forum . Don't forget lots of tank pics  :lol:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS8qeIjgEp8

----------

